# Chubs, The English Bulldog



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,

This is my dog Chubs. He is an English Bulldog. He is currently 10 months. He will be a year on 3-12-09.

He is awesome.

He is so lazy. He likes to sleep all day. He snores so loud, that i had to move his crate to the kitchen. Also, the ladies love him.

This photo was taken the minute he arrived at the airport.


----------



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

This photo was taken a few months later.


----------



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

And this photo is the little bastard now


----------



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

ps. if anyone wants me to resize these pictures....i will. Just ask. 

I don't have photoshop at work, so i'd have to do it at home. I know some of you might not have huge monitors or might even have a slower connection...


----------



## BlueGumyBear (Jan 8, 2009)

How adorable!! I've wanted one of those for at least 13 years! I just can't seem to come up with an extra 2 grand lol


----------



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah man/woman. He is expensive. My girlfriend and I split it. So its not so bad. Also, we have met a few couples who got english bulldogs in the last few months. Both of them had to have surgeries. One of them had Cherry eye surgery. The other one broke his elbow jumping off a high ledge in Tenn. 

Between the two couples.(i added the numbers up) They have spent together $14K on the cost of both dogs and the surgeries. Ridiculous. 

Luckily, we have had no major problems with Chubs. Our biggest issues are ear infections, and when he got pink eye. LOL


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

why are 3 paws sporting black nails and 1 paw sporting white...? 


very cool dog by the way...


----------



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

js said:


> why are 3 paws sporting black nails and 1 paw sporting white...?
> 
> very cool dog by the way...


no idea. That's just how he is! Its really weird how he has one white 'foot' with white nails and on the bottom of his foot, his paw is white too. Where the other 3 are all black paws with black nails and the color is red/tan.

Also, we call his white foot...his "glove"..or "white glove"...or "the glove"


----------



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

i got some youtube videos of him if you want to check them out.

www.youtube.com/user/mavsx


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Chubs looks just like the Bulldog I owned in Alaska in the 70s.

His name was Winston.


----------



## gasuman (Oct 30, 2008)

Good looking bully...My family raised them for a while when I was a kid. We had a litter on my birthday, I will never forget that day. I have owned a couple bullies since being an adult and you can't beat them if you are lazy! My last one (Louie) was awesome, except for the vet bills. I would definitely get pet insurance if I was to own another one. I am trying to convince the wife that we need one, but she isn't too thrilled with the slobbering. We were dating when I had Lou, aka "fat daddy" or "chubby bubby", and she didn't have to mess with it then.

They have really gone up in price in the last 30 or so years. I can remember selling them for between $500 - $750 back then.


----------



## DocB (Jan 12, 2009)

When I got my dog from the pound, a border collie mutt, there was an old bulldog in there. He looked like he was on his last leg. While I was doing the paperwork a lady came in and took him. I couldn't believe it. I ended up running into her a year and half later and asked her about him. I figured he might live a week. Well he ended living another year and finally died while out running around with another bulldog at the dog park. Sometimes people do amazing things for others.


----------



## BlueGumyBear (Jan 8, 2009)

DocB said:


> When I got my dog from the pound, a border collie mutt, there was an old bulldog in there. He looked like he was on his last leg. While I was doing the paperwork a lady came in and took him. I couldn't believe it. I ended up running into her a year and half later and asked her about him. I figured he might live a week. Well he ended living another year and finally died while out running around with another bulldog at the dog park. Sometimes people do amazing things for others.


That's such a wonderful thing that lady did. If I had the property, I would take all the dogs that are here in the local pound. It's so sad to see them in there. It just breaks my heart. I cry everytime I go. It's just like they were discarded, ya know?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

MavsX said:


> i got some youtube videos of him if you want to check them out.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/mavsx


Cool dog!!! Truly man's best friend.

The poor thing running around in that snow.. I'll bet he was thinking something like "brrrrrrr!! I wish I had longer legs.. My goods are all frozen now!" :mrgreen:


----------



## StngStr (Jun 23, 2007)

nice pup!


----------



## thomashusten (Feb 3, 2011)

Ya this dog looks so cute but this breed dog are always lazy and they always like to sleep.

"Gurgling" Sounds in the Tummy - Dog Health Forum
Answers.com - Why is my dogs stomach growling so loud
Dog Stomach Growling: Causes And Treatment For Not Eating Canines


----------

